# Victor martinez is free!! Photos after release!



## Arnold (Apr 27, 2012)

*VICTOR MARTINEZ IS FREE!! PHOTOS AFTER RELEASE!*

His incarceration at the Hudson County Correctional Facility in Kearny, NJ came to an end after over seven months sitting in limbo awaiting his fate in front of a U.S. Immigration judge.

Martinez's nightmare began, ironically enough, immediately after one of his greatest triumphs. After a season where he had been disappointed to take third place at the Arnold Classic and then fourth at both the Mr. Olympia and the Sheru Classic, Victor traveled to Madrid, Spain and became the first-ever Arnold Classic Europe Champion on October 8, 2011.

His celebration was to be quite short-lived. Upon his return home, Victor was detained at JFK International Airport and taken into custody. His green card as a resident legal alien had expired some time before, and had been denied renewal. Martinez knew it was only a matter of time before his case came up for review and he would be taken to a correctional facility, but of course he could never have known it would happen so closely on the heels of one of his career highlights as an IFBB Pro.

"I should have known," he told me shortly after arriving at Hudson County. "My life is a roller coaster - something good happens, then something bad, over and over again."

With access to neither weights or quality food behind bars, Victor has watched his mighty physique scale down to more average proportions. His own estimate is that he's dropped about 60 pounds of muscle in the seven months in lockup.


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 27, 2012)

FINALLY! My money is on him for the '13 Arnold.


----------



## SFW (Apr 27, 2012)

I heard he's a Latin King now.


----------



## msumuscle (Apr 27, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 27, 2012)

Someone get that guy some test! Stat!


----------



## Gfunk (Apr 27, 2012)

Wow fricken guy shrunk.. Needs to hop back on..


----------



## Ezskanken (Apr 27, 2012)

dieseljimmy said:


> Someone get that guy some test! Stat!





Gfunk said:


> Wow fricken guy shrunk.. Needs to hop back on..



How long did it take before first pin you think?  LOL!  But honestly, I hope he get's his cards lined out so he can get back to business...


----------



## IAMLEGEND1 (Apr 27, 2012)

Im sure they brought a bottle of test for him when they picked him up!


----------



## easymoneymike (Apr 27, 2012)

Shrunk big time for sure.  John was always smaller than him and he is deep in contest prep and is still way bigger than Vic in the pic.  I feel bad for him in a way but at the same time he knew it was going to happen sooner or later and traveling outside the country, contest or not, he was asking for them to do this.  Even with his history I don't see why it took 7 freaking months to get out.  One can only imagine how bad his body is messed up after being locked up and having to come off the juice and HGH cold turkey.


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Apr 27, 2012)

Wow, he DID shrink. He'll get it back though.


----------



## BP2000 (Apr 27, 2012)

hope he smuggled in some clomid and nolva for pct


----------



## Glycomann (Apr 27, 2012)

He is gonna respond like crazy now.  Get ready for a new Vic.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Apr 27, 2012)

holy fuck..hella tiny now...jesus christttt


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 27, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> holy fuck..hella tiny now...jesus christttt




He could still outlift you in every lift.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 27, 2012)

Very happy for Martinez. Glad he's out. Hope he has no further drama!


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 27, 2012)

He's a good ambassador for convicted felons.


----------



## strongrunbox (Apr 28, 2012)

What was he originally locked for anyway?


----------



## "TheFuture" (Apr 28, 2012)

As soon as he gets back in the mode of things, he will blow up, quick. Between getting back on the goods, eating like a beast and muscle memory, he will be great. Shit this may actually help him. He can use this to restructure his physique. (obviously he has great shape)


----------



## booze (Apr 28, 2012)

strongrunbox said:


> What was he originally locked for anyway?



Immigration issues.
So what was the outcome?


----------



## Eyayo (Apr 28, 2012)

i met him at star fitness b4 the olympia, real cool guy.


----------



## jimm (Apr 29, 2012)

just goes to show that wen the pros act like they take same mount of gear as averege gym user they were LYING

when some on posted up tht supposed dorain yates cycle with like 5 grams of test a week and multiple compounds and in the grams a week mark i guess it was true...


it reallys is the more u take the bigger u get...


----------



## Growth (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm not gonna say that gear doesn't have something/alot to do with it...however it does seem like he wasn't able to PCT or lift weights or eat like normal while in prison.. so no gear, no training, 3 "meals" a day and you know it was not much meat/protein just whatever is cheap enought to feed the prisoners, doesn't surprise me that he shrunk up.  But to speculate that he lost all the weight cause he was on tons of gear doesn't make sense with all the other varibles contributing to the loss in size.. And Vic's genetics are nuts i'm sure he uses less than we think.


----------



## jimm (Apr 29, 2012)

i dont think pct has much to do with it he could of done best pct in the world and still woulda sharnk... obv poor nutirtion in jail and less time to work out were all contributing factors its like any of the pros that retire i meean look at dorian yates guys my idol now he off the juice and not training he literally half the size... this thread has just made me realise the sheer scale of gear these guys must take!


maybe it was a godsend give his body a rest u can bet ur ass hes gonna come back biggers and stronger...

i got nothing but love for VIC but its made me realise how much GEAR these guys take thats how they get super big none of this " they take small amounts like the avarge gym rat" they just got geneticd BULL SHITTT


my nexy cycle im gonna take 

4 grams of test a week

 5 gram of tren 

hgh 

igf 

dbol

eq

thats just gonna be a "light cycle" lmao


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Apr 29, 2012)

I know a lot of pros and national competitors, and most don't come close to 4 g's of test per week, and the ones that abuse their gears, you won't find around the IFBB for long. It's been a trend for years. After muscle maturity, a lot of bb's rely on food!!!


----------



## jimm (Apr 29, 2012)

i agree with poor nutrition and training facilities he was guaranteed to loose size my post of my next cycle was a joke..

but nothing will chnage my mind that all the big pros takes 10-15 times plus what the average gym rat would do...


these guys USE ALOT OF GEAR. 


sorry im just not falling for the whole yeah they dont take much its genetics BULLSHIT!!


its a shame they can come out and tell there real doses they were taking and watch peoples jaws drop!!

speically when the retired just be honest we all know there geared out there brains i just wish some of them would just be honest and say yeah im on 4 grams of test 4 grams tren 4 gram deca 4gram eq HGH igf every thing just fuckin be honest about it..


sorry but if u think these guys are getting that big on 500mg test a week with a bit of whatever on top then u must be delsional....


----------



## swollen (Apr 29, 2012)

yea, their taking quite a bit. I had a book(can't find it now) that show'd what this guy took before he died, & all I could say was "damn".
It's a shit load!


----------



## GFR (Apr 29, 2012)

This shows you how much of these guys builds are just drug abuse.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Apr 29, 2012)

It's all good Jimm .. Calm down brother. Go to PJ Braun's Q&A and ask him how much (most) take. It's definitely not 4 grams of tren. That's just stupid!!! I would bet more on the lines closer to 4 grams of test- maybe? Like I said, they take a lot of test and G but not all the crap you're talking about!!


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Apr 29, 2012)

And it's people that say "It's all Steroids"  that give us true competitors a bad rap due to the" alleged" relying on gears and not considering the science behind food !


----------



## GFR (Apr 29, 2012)

^^
rofl


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Apr 29, 2012)

^ What bro?


----------



## Growth (Apr 29, 2012)

I just don't see how they could take that much and maintain health at all man... not saying it's not possible tho.  I think guys like Vic, Phil, Dex that have phenominal genes probably wouldn't need as much as a average joe to grow to that size(while it still may be high)... Does that make sense?


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Apr 29, 2012)

^^ This


----------



## jimm (Apr 29, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> It's all good Jimm .. Calm down brother. Go to PJ Braun's Q&A and ask him how much (most) take. It's definitely not 4 grams of tren. That's just stupid!!! I would bet more on the lines closer to 4 grams of test- maybe? Like I said, they take a lot of test and G but not all the crap you're talking about!!




mate if im honest i think my tren is just kicking in i think im gonna stay off IM for a while last time i took tren and came on here i woke up with a temproy ban lol i do not agree tho about peoeple who say its ALL drugs thats just stupid these guys font eat pounds and pounds of meat every day for nothing!! not to mention the crazy work ethic all good sorry if i came across a cunt,,


i blame it on the tren im gonna chill of IM for a bit lol


----------



## malk (Apr 30, 2012)

Tbh,if he starts his normal diet,and back in a decent gym..he would blow up without gear.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Apr 30, 2012)

malk said:


> Tbh,if he starts his normal diet,and back in a decent gym..he would blow up without gear.


----------



## Growth (Apr 30, 2012)

jimm said:


> mate if im honest i think my tren is just kicking in i think im gonna stay off IM for a while last time i took tren and came on here i woke up with a temproy ban lol i do not agree tho about peoeple who say its ALL drugs thats just stupid these guys font eat pounds and pounds of meat every day for nothing!! not to mention the crazy work ethic all good sorry if i came across a cunt,,
> 
> 
> i blame it on the tren im gonna chill of IM for a bit lol


lmao  adrol makes me like that haha


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (May 2, 2012)

malk said:


> Tbh,if he starts his normal diet,and back in a decent gym..he would blow up without gear.



I agree



~RaZr~ said:


>



I don't think he means he'll naturally make it to Mr. Olympia size (impossible), but muscle memory exists, and he could def. put on some size in a couple months.  However, we all know he's begging to get back on the sauce  hahaha.


----------



## bigiron (May 4, 2012)

I'm not sure how a thread on Vic's release turned into an argument for "how much gear pro's use," but anybody who knows anything about bodybuilding should realize there is no merit to this point. 

Yes, he lost a ton of weight and looks thin.  You're failing to realize the importance of heavy weight resistance training combined with probably 3-4 times the amount of protein, and 2-3 times more "healthy calories" he was able to consume while he was on the outside.  

Here is an experiment for you:  Have someone take as much gear as you think is necessary for the pro level, and live your life within the protein, calorie, and weight lifting restrictions anybody in Vic's situation would be limited with, and look at the outcome.  My guess is that your experiment guinea pig would be the same size as Vic did, with a veiny, unhealthy, non-bodybuilder look.  Just my two cents


----------



## Retlaw (May 4, 2012)

I know the feeling !  I did 5 months in the joint, last year, sucked ! Bullshit fucking justice system 






Prince said:


> *VICTOR MARTINEZ IS FREE!! PHOTOS AFTER RELEASE!*
> 
> His incarceration at the Hudson County Correctional Facility in Kearny, NJ came to an end after over seven months sitting in limbo awaiting his fate in front of a U.S. Immigration judge.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nightowl (May 5, 2012)

OMG!  

Thank you Prince, for the update and the article.


----------



## btex34n88 (May 19, 2012)

what the fuck kind of prison doesnt have a weight room!


----------



## msumuscle (May 19, 2012)

Being shut down while doing time must have been horrible, I doubt he had access to PCT drugs?


----------



## Patrickt (May 21, 2012)

Gfunk said:


> Wow fricken guy shrunk.. Needs to hop back on..




He better have a rock solid HRT/TRT to keep it legal.. You know they will try to find something on him. 

Outstanding Victor, Welcome back


----------



## jimm (May 22, 2012)

at the end of the day look at the guys physique prior to going jail.. 

he knows what it takes

he will bounce back 

with a BANG, just going thru a rough patch happens to every one its what you do after you been knocked down what really matters!


----------



## Patrickt (May 23, 2012)

jimm said:


> at the end of the day look at the guys physique prior to going jail..
> 
> he knows what it takes
> 
> ...




With out any issue as well. He will be a Beast in 2013!


----------



## country1911 (May 23, 2012)

msumuscle said:


> Being shut down while doing time must have been horrible, I doubt he had access to PCT drugs?



Plus the gyno probably made him the most popular guy on his wing.


----------



## jshel12 (May 28, 2012)

he'll be back, best of luck to him


----------



## malk (May 29, 2012)

the amount of time he's had off from training at his level,plus zero nutrition etc he might as
well had 2 years off,theres no way he'l get his size and condition back by next year imo,gonna
take longer...


----------



## blergs. (May 29, 2012)

Gfunk said:


> Wow fricken guy shrunk.. Needs to hop back on..



yah no gear, no pct and crap food all of a sudden and for 7mo willl shrink ya the hell down!


----------



## hypo_glycemic (May 29, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> ^^
> rofl



GFR??? Let's do a contest. 12 weeks ! You use pars and I'll use just food and after 12 weeks, lets judge on who looks more jerked??

Because honestly, you talk a big game and act like you're the king zit of the acne tribe. Not flaming bro. But let's do this comparison?

I've seen you go from a pretty respected member to someone swinging off pars sack and lose ALL credibility-which you probably don't care?

I compete June 23rd in the West Coast Classic..Let me come off that diet and fatten up, then let's do a log and comp?

I think you need to put that money where your mouth is,  GFR..  I have nothing against you ..But I have seen you act like a bitch and delete post about my infection('s) and honest feedback -which is pussy like!

Let me know????


----------



## Faymus (Jun 1, 2012)

Wow, he definitely lost a large amount of muscle. The topic got off track pretty quickly.


----------



## BigMikeCO (Jun 4, 2012)

Kind of surprised all the hating on Vic going on.  Come on guys- considering the focus of alot of this site, I'd like to think we support each other.   I'm happy that Victor is out and get back to business.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 6, 2012)

Victor Martinez - Back on Track! By Mike Pulcinella


----------



## btex34n88 (Jun 6, 2012)

Good stuff! Welcome back Vic


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jun 6, 2012)

Don't count out Victor. He might not make this years O, but surely a top 6 when he is shredded!


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 6, 2012)

i saw him a few weeks ago a gym i cant disclose

he looked very big


----------



## cschaaf (Jun 6, 2012)

Glad to see him back at it!


----------



## teezhay (Jun 9, 2012)

Looks more like a center forward for the Somalian national soccer team than a bodybuilder. Damn...


----------



## BigMikeCO (Jun 9, 2012)

teezhay said:


> Looks more like a center forward for the Somalian national soccer team than a bodybuilder. Damn...



WOW... glad to see all the love and support going Victor's way from some of the board members here......


----------

